# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Laser cut 90x90 Treated Pine Posts

## JK200SX

Was at Bunnings before and looking at these posts for my pergola (ie the ones that have the skinny vertical grooves/lines on them). Last time at another Bunnngs store I got told that they were kiln dried and don't warp, but all the ones I saw today were all bent! So, if I buy straight ones and use them (painted) will they bend afterwards?

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Probably is the short answer, almost every 90x90 post i've seen there was a corkscrew, the T/P with lines is called Rougher Head, most specialist outdoor timber places will have laminated 90x90 posts i bought a few 3.6 from Demak Timber for my deck and they were/are still straight and took paint well, Demak call them Baby Beams...

----------


## JK200SX

Where is demak?

----------


## Bedford

Here. DEMAK OUTDOOR TIMBER & HARDWARE - Your Outdoor Timber Specialists

----------


## Godzilla73

Too quick for me Bedford... :Shock:

----------


## Poirot

If you will paint them anyway, it would be better to use H3 pre-primed 90x90 pine posts I reckon; they will be a lot straighter. You can get them from any decent hardware store.

----------


## JK200SX

The pre-primed posts I've seen are 88x88 instead of 90x90!  Anyone with  an example of who sells the 90x90 TP pre-primed? I'm still happy to go  withthe rough header (as  will paint and then clad over), but worried  about the bending! Is the rough header kiln dred? f so, why are they all  warped on the shelf?

----------


## Poirot

From All Timber Products, Treated Pine, Hardwood, Cypress | Gippsland Treated Pine  

> Rougher Header, or Laser Cut as it is sometimes known, is timber that  has been dressed on all sides and has a smooth surface. The timber has  been kiln dried after treatment which means it will incur minimal  shrinkage. It can be machined to an exact size within millimetres.

  I think the reason why the rougher header is usually a bit more bent is because they probably use not the best grade timber for starters and therefore it will be quite susceptible to moisture changes. 
If you were not such a perfectionist  :Smilie:  you could always put an extra coat of paint on the 88x88 to make it match a 90x90  :Smilie:

----------


## Ken-67

Rougher header and laser cut are two different things. Rougher header is straight machining; laser is scroll cutting for brackets, fret panels, etc.
I've used rougher header posts many times without problems. If you pick straight ones to start with, and don't leave them lying about too long before you install them, they will stay pretty straight.

----------


## JK200SX

Ended up getting the Trupine primed 88x88 posts. Surprisingly, many of these were bent also. Had to go to 4 Bunnings stores to find 4 straight ones!
(I must've picked up and checked about 60 posts in the process)

----------


## r3nov8or

Unless I'm really stuck on a Sunday I buy from specialist trade outlets, often trust them to select my wood and deliver, and am only very rarely dissappointed.

----------

